# Atlanta Herfs?



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Guys. 

Anyone in the Atlanta area want to herf?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

You have a place in mind? There seems to be a lot of brothers in the local jungle.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Their is a pretty cool cigar bar/pool hall in duluth called English. A nice place i have been to a couple times. But am open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Im going to be in Atlanta the Weekend of Feb 16th be glad to come by...but since I am 800 miles away as I type this..I say choose any date you like...got to be some Herfers in Atlanta!!

Drrgill


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Would love to have you man. Hopefully we can get this pulled together.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

GhostDawg said:


> Their is a pretty cool cigar bar/pool hall in duluth called English. A nice place i have been to a couple times. But am open to any and all suggestions.


I know this place. I have heard all about it. where do you reside GD? I am in Jefferson, but work in Gwinnett right near Duluth. You name it bud!


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

My parents live in Cumming, so I'm there once a month or so. I'm sure I could make the trip.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

You guys know I'd be down!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

OK. This is starting to sound like it has legs. 

Let me know what works better for everyone: Weekend (like a Sat afternoon) or one day after work.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I know this place. I have heard all about it. where do you reside GD? I am in Jefferson, but work in Gwinnett right near Duluth. You name it bud!


I am near the intersection of Plesant Hill and PT Ind.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, I'm working on getting a new job, don't know what it'll be yet, or when I'll be working. But you can't really go wrong with weekends?


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Ever been to Five Seasons, in the Prado just off of 285 on Roswell. Rest. and Microbrewery. Weekend is best for me


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Saturdays sound great. There is an awesome place in Cumming right on 400 called the Cigar Shop, great selection,bar, and lounge area. Over on Hwy 9 is Blue Havana II, fantastic selection and great lounge.
If you want to go in town, on Hwy 29, just inside of 285 is a place called Puff'n'Stuff. Awesome selection, great staff, and lounge.
Anyone up for the weekend of 2-17?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

The Old Boar said:


> Ever been to Five Seasons, in the Prado just off of 285 on Roswell. Rest. and Microbrewery. Weekend is best for me


Love 5 seasons. Seems a little crowded for a relaxing smoke, but great place for a pint.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I recommend Mack's Cigars. Tony Meadows runs the place. He does some type of event every other month, usually with free beer, wine, snacks, prizes, and some type of buy 3 get 1 free special. TechNinja and I went to a couple of these events last year and they were a blast. We met Rocky Patel at the first event, and Tim Ozgener at the second. His shop is on the smallish side, but the atmosphere is excellent!

Looks like his first event is planned for March 22nd. And an Ashton event with Manny Ferrero on May 24th.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

drrgill said:


> Im going to be in Atlanta the Weekend of Feb 16th be glad to come by...but since I am 800 miles away as I type this..I say choose any date you like...got to be some Herfers in Atlanta!!
> 
> Drrgill


*Details going to be intown on the 24th! But not sure of my schedual so dont plan anything around me....Hope you all can get together!

Drrgill*


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> I recommend Mack's Cigars. Tony Meadows runs the place. He does some type of event every other month, usually with free beer, wine, snacks, prizes, and some type of buy 3 get 1 free special. TechNinja and I went to a couple of these events last year and they were a blast. We met Rocky Patel at the first event, and Tim Ozgener at the second. His shop is on the smallish side, but the atmosphere is excellent!
> 
> Looks like his first event is planned for March 22nd. And an Ashton event with Manny Ferrero on May 24th.


Drove past it a million times. Now I have an excuse to check it out. Cumming, Duluth, Roswell, you name it. Just alert and I will make it for a smoke.:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I could attend on a Tuesday or Wednesday after workish..... I live intown, but surrounding areas could work for me.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Any place in the Metro area is fine with me. I'd prefer weekend, but week nights are not impossible. I'd like to meet some of the gorillas from the southen jungle.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

The date of 2/17 (a saturday) was suggested. Would that work for people? And what about about one of the locations mentioned off of GA 400. That would give intown people a pretty straight shot in and out?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the 18th is a Saturday. that would work. I would like to try out the Blue Havana. Sounds like a good place to meet and smoke.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I think the 18th is a Saturday. that would work. I would like to try out the Blue Havana. Sounds like a good place to meet and smoke.


Blue Havana or BHII? The second one is brand new & could use the business. Great selection, nice lounge area, and the owner is a really good guy. He may even throw in a little discount if we get several guys to show up.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

> There is an awesome place in Cumming right on 400 called the Cigar Shop, great selection,bar, and lounge area.


Agreed, really nice place and BIG.....and really close to the folks. Definitely a great choice. :ss :ss


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... chances are good that I will be working every weekend (busiest days of the week for retail).. but I'm off by 9:30 at the latest, sometimes 5:30.. so I should be able to make some weekend herfs!


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

I know Friday evenings are hectic, but I thought I'd pass along this excerpt from an e-mail from Blue Havana II:



> FEBRUARY EVENT - Friday February 16th, 4pm-10pm
> Jeff will be here from CAO Cigars. As always, free cigars, discounts, food , raffles and fun will be the order of business.


I'll most likely be there on Friday, Jim (the owner) always hosts a great event.

If y'all decide on the 17th or 18th, I'll try and make that too.

GW:cb


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to that event. I will be there for that one also. And the next day if that's when everyone wants to meet up. Here's a thought, BHII and The Cigar Shoppe is not that far apart, we could hit both.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

gwnga said:


> I know Friday evenings are hectic, but I thought I'd pass along this excerpt from an e-mail from Blue Havana II:
> 
> I'll most likely be there on Friday, Jim (the owner) always hosts a great event.
> 
> ...


I think I will show up for that. I hope to see others there to light em up and tip em back.:ss :al


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I just got a pm from Jim at Blue Havana II, he is now one of our new members!He has offered to keep his shop open later for us, provide snacks and non-alcholic beverages and some "deals". 
I vote Blue Havana II, Saturday, February 17th.
Anyone else?
Oh, and I will be at the CAO event on the 16th.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

discdog said:


> I just got a pm from Jim at Blue Havana II, he is now one of our new members!He has offered to keep his shop open later for us, provide snacks and non-alcholic beverages and some "deals".
> I vote Blue Havana II, Saturday, February 17th.
> Anyone else?
> Oh, and I will be at the CAO event on the 16th.


I will be there. Thanks Jim!! I for one will be bringing you business for your generosity.:ss


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds great! See y'all there.

I was going to mention this forum to Jim the next time I'm in his shop. Glad he is on-board!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

O.K., O.K., so you don't like good suds and food. Where is this Havana II place?????


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

gwnga said:


> Sounds great! See y'all there.
> 
> I was going to mention this forum to Jim the next time I'm in his shop. Glad he is on-board!


Spoke w/ Jim yesterday and he is glad to have us. So this is a full lounge. No need to BYOB?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

So we're agreed on Blue Havana II? Saturday the 17th. 
As for directions:

400 north to Exit 12
Turn left - west
go to Hwy. 9 and turn left
About a half a mile on the right in the new strip shopping center.
Hours? Say 6 till?

Does this sound ok with everyone?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

discdog said:


> So we're agreed on Blue Havana II? Saturday the 17th.
> As for directions:
> 
> 400 north to Exit 12
> ...


Couple of clarifications...

Directions are pretty close. From GA400 take exit 12b (McFarland Pkwy WEST). Hwy 9 is the 5th light.

No lounge, but I'll buy the beer and some food from the cuban restaurant.

Look forwarding to meeting ya'll!

Jim


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim, thanks for the hospitality and the corrections. See ya on Friday night.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, I'm hoping I can make this!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

discdog said:


> So we're agreed on Blue Havana II? Saturday the 17th.
> As for directions:
> 
> 400 north to Exit 12
> ...


So what time do we want to meet up?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

GhostDawg said:


> So what time do we want to meet up?


I am planning on being there around 6pm. Jim says he'll stay open until we leave. But his normal hours are till 10pm.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

discdog said:


> I am planning on being there around 6pm. Jim says he'll stay open until we leave. But his normal hours are till 10pm.


Although this is of no consequence for the herf, I just wanted to clarify my business hours for anyone who might be stopping by at another time:
-Mon-Sat 10am-8pm
-Sun Noon-6pm

I plan on staying open until about midnight, if wanted, for the herf.

Jim


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I should be able to make this. Count me in!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I should be able to make this. Count me in!


Now that's cool. You're counted! lol


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Just an item of note...
My monthly specials are generally 10% off singles, 20% off boxes on 3 different lines and 10% off a selected accessory line.

*I will extend my special pricing on all in-stock inventory for the herf.* Nothing will be held back! I just received my first Padron order yesterday and have 64s and 26s in stock. I also have a great selection of other super premiums, such as VSGs, Padilla 1932s, Partagas 160s, Perdomo EDS, 100 Anos and much, much more!

I look forward to meeting ya'll!

Jim


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Just an item of note...
> My monthly specials are generally 10% off singles, 20% off boxes on 3 different lines and 10% off a selected accessory line.
> 
> *I will extend my special pricing on all in-stock inventory for the herf.* Nothing will be held back! I just received my first Padron order yesterday and have 64s and 26s in stock. I also have a great selection of other super premiums, such as VSGs, Padilla 1932s, Partagas 160s, Perdomo EDS, 100 Anos and much, much more!
> ...


Very generous! Thanks!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOH.. I'm HOPING I've got the bike running by then so I can come down!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Just an item of note...
> My monthly specials are generally 10% off singles, 20% off boxes on 3 different lines and 10% off a selected accessory line.
> 
> *I will extend my special pricing on all in-stock inventory for the herf.* Nothing will be held back! I just received my first Padron order yesterday and have 64s and 26s in stock. I also have a great selection of other super premiums, such as VSGs, Padilla 1932s, Partagas 160s, Perdomo EDS, 100 Anos and much, much more!
> ...


Thank you Jim!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like we have a Herf with a Capital "H." Clarification: BYOB?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

The Old Boar said:


> Sounds like we have a Herf with a Capital "H." Clarification: BYOB?


If everyone can make it, we should have a hell of a time. And I would consider BYOB a yes.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

I just spent the evening at Blue Havana II. Jim is looking forward to hosting the Atlanta CS Herf. Let's try and get a really good turn out for him and make it worth his while. I know we'll all have a great time, he's a fabulous host.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.
GW:cb


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Will the Victoria Secrets Ladies be there?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm bummed. I will be up in North Carolina next weekend. Hope you gorillas have a great time. Make sure to get some pics of the event too. Jim is a super host!

CD


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

This is going to be great. Look forward to meeting everyone on Sat. Will bring my camera for posting shots.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Might be bad news for me fellas. I am sick as a dog, but am hoping to be better by the 17th. Go figure! If not I will at least stop by Jim's on Friday for the CAO night. Hope I can make both!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I'm in for this. I ran it by my pregnant wife last night, and she didn't throw a fit or start crying... so I'm thinking that's a "yes"!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> I think I'm in for this. I ran it by my pregnant wife last night, and she didn't throw a fit or start crying... so I'm thinking that's a "yes"!


Hah! I would double check. J/K. I just had a daughter in November and I know what you are going through. Congrats on the pregnancy. I hope I can make it as this should be a blast. :ss


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

GD just let me in on the goings-on and I'll be there as well. Anyone feel like seeing some flops as well? Jim, how do you feel about a friendly low-stakes game? Let me know and I'll bring chips and cards.

- Jim


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Big Endian said:


> GD just let me in on the goings-on and I'll be there as well. Anyone feel like seeing some flops as well? Jim, how do you feel about a friendly low-stakes game? Let me know and I'll bring chips and cards.
> 
> - Jim


No problem, and no need to bring... I have chips and cards here.

Jim


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Big Endian said:


> GD just let me in on the goings-on and I'll be there as well. Anyone feel like seeing some flops as well? Jim, how do you feel about a friendly low-stakes game? Let me know and I'll bring chips and cards.
> 
> - Jim


Aheem, cough..cough...I seem to be feeling a bit better all of the sudden. In all seriousness, if I make it I am definetly down for some cards. Hold'em? Omaha?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Mmmm... Holdem


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

spooble said:


> Mmmm... Holdem


Just don't smoke that Chisel while playing.
Lightheaded + gambling = losing :r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> Mmmm... Holdem


Yes, please!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Yes, please!


I holdem so I don't have a hand to steal chips with.:r


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

Great! What stakes do you guys want to play? I would suggest .50/1.00 limit holdem or .25/.50 NLHE to keep things modest. If you guys want to play bigger, I'm fine with that too.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I am always partial to a 10.00/20.00 buy in. I am comfortable with any buy in though.


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I am always partial to a 10.00/20.00 buy in. I am comfortable with any buy in though.


You mean a 20.00 buy-in NL game, .10/.20 blinds? That works for me. If you mean 10/20 limit, I think that's probably outside what more will want to play. but I'm flexible either way.

- Jim


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I suck at cash games. We always play tournament format. 5 or 10 dollar buy in for 1000 chips. Blinds start at 5/10 and go up every 15 or 20 minutes. Rebuys allowed for a certain time.

I'm up for anything, though.


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

Tournaments make me have to wait after I've busted to play the next one . And I do that a lot! A nice, cheap cash game is low stress and let's us focus on the main attraction imo - the cigars!

Let's do this. Either a .25/.50 NL, $20 buy-in game. Or a .25/.50 limit game 3 rounds of hold-em, 1 round of Omaha Hi-Lo.

If anyone wants a bigger game, we can talk about what we know that happens around town.

- Jim


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Big Endian said:


> You mean a 20.00 buy-in NL game, .10/.20 blinds? That works for me. If you mean 10/20 limit, I think that's probably outside what more will want to play. but I'm flexible either way.
> 
> - Jim


I need a little help with the terminology. I usually play 20.00 buy ins. The blind is doubled every so often hands. I am sure you mean single/ double blinds with the 10/20?


----------



## Big Endian (Jan 20, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I need a little help with the terminology. I usually play 20.00 buy ins. The blind is doubled every so often hands. I am sure you mean single/ double blinds with the 10/20?


Oh, sorry about that! That sounds like you usually play a tournament-style game. We can do that if that's what you guys want to do (I might be in the minority for a straight cash game).

Tournaments typically have a set buy-in and a blind structure that increases over time. They are played until one person has all the chips and money is paid out to one or more of the final players in order of finish.

Cash games generally have a minimum and sometimes a maximum (for NL) buy-in, have blinds that are fixed and anyone can rebuy as often as they like whenever they like. No one is busted out of the game unless they run out of the money they want to play with. You play until it's time to go home or until a pack of bikini-clad women walk buy (which, admittedly, is only really a delay in the game).

I'm really open to whatever people want to do. I was just trying to move things along .


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very seriously considering making the 5 hour drive to this. I've never played poker before..I'm sure one of you will tell me if I have a winning hand or not. :r


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Very seriously considering making the 5 hour drive to this. I've never played poker before..I'm sure one of you will tell me if I have a winning hand or not. :r


You should definately come up for this. The more the merrier.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like I'm out.. I'm heading up to Athens tomorrow to hang out with some attractive women.. sorry guys...

However.. Carlos (blueface) is Coming to Atlanta in March, and I'll be looking for a place to go hang out... This looks like it..


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

All right fellas, what is the time most are showing up. I may or may not play poker tonight as I may have my newborn w/ me, but would like to show up and meet some fellow gorillas.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

LORD PUFFER said:


> All right fellas, what is the time most are showing up. I may or may not play poker tonight as I may have my newborn w/ me, but would like to show up and meet some fellow gorillas.


Think 6:00 is the general start time.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Its obvious I did not make the Herf for those who attended. Sick family, but would love to pull another off in the near future. Enjoy and let me know how the holdem goes as well as what was :ss and:al .


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Had a great time last night! It was a pleasure meeting you guys. Many thanks to Jim (BlueHavanaII) for being such a great host. Can't wait for the next one! 

Chad


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

We had a great time! Thanks to Jim (BlueHavanaII) for having us! Here are some of the gorillas playing poker.

http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/Atlanta_Poker.jpg
Clockwise from the guy with the white beard. 
Jim - BlueHavanaII
Grey - GhostDawg
Chad - spooble
Chuck - not on CS yet
Eric - not on CS yet
Jim - Big Endian

Also there, but not shown

Bob - discdog
Greg - gwnga
Mike - Frisbeedog
and me.

Thanks to Chuck for a great smoke - '98 Boli PC
Thanks to Jim for a great place to hang out, free food and drinks, and a discount
Thanks to everyone for some great conversation and fun!


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

We did have a great time! It was nice to meet all of yall and Jim was a great host. Be sure to stop in at Blue Havana II when you're in the area.

Looking forward to our next herf already!

GW:cb


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a great time meeting everyone. I can't say enough to thank our host, Blue Havana II - Jim, great place and fantastic host. I don't believe it could of been any better. Looking forward to the next herf.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it Jim. Sounds like you had a blast. I will have to make it next time.


----------



## ChuckW (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a great time meeting new faces the other night. Sunday, I smoked the SC El Principe '01 that Tech-Ninja gifted me and found it to be flavorful liittle firecracker that can still benefit from a few more years of ageing. Thanks, guys!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

It's already been said, but a fantastic time and I enjoyed meeting everyone. Anyone over in the Alpharetta area should swing by Blue Havana II and check it out. Jim's got a nice store and a good selection.

Will post a couple photos once I download them from the camera.

And special thanks to Tech Ninja for the Ghurkas. Going to fire up the Nepalese Warrior tonight


----------

